# Kings roster as of 7/29



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings roster as of 7/24*

C: Brad Miller/Spencer Hawes
PF: Mikki Moore/Jason Thompson/Shelden Williams/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Kenny Thomas
SF: Ron Artest/John Salmons/Patrick Ewing Jr.
SG: Kevin Martin/Francisco Garcia/Quincy Douby
PG: Beno Udrih/Sean Singletary/Bobby Brown

16 Players. Singletary and Ewing's contracts are the only ones that aren't guaranteed.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings roster as of 7/29*

C: Brad Miller/Spencer Hawes
PF: Mikki Moore/Jason Thompson/Shelden Williams/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Kenny Thomas
SF: John Salmons/Donte Greene/Patrick Ewing Jr.
SG: Kevin Martin/Francisco Garcia/Quincy Douby
PG: Beno Udrih/Bobby Jackson/Sean Singletary/Bobby Brown

17 Players. Singletary and Ewing's contracts are the only ones that aren't guaranteed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ewing and Singletary will both be asked to go overseas for a year or Rahim will get waived.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

With the Kings rumored to be shipping BRad Miller out as well, it looks as though they are in full rebuilding mode.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ewing and Singletary will both be asked to go overseas for a year or Rahim will get waived.


They may be a part of the Artest deal...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ewing and Singletary will both be asked to go overseas for a year or Rahim will get waived.


...and SAR has even talked about retiring.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Way too much dead weight on this team right now. SAR, K9 and Moore are just about useless at this point. That said, looking at the rest of the roster I think we could sneak into the playoffs, assuming K-Mart takes the next step, Hawes and Thompson have an impact at the big positions, and we get good PG play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sure, Mikki shouldn't be a starter in the league, but his suckage is nowhere near Kenny's or SAR's.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That's true. But it is suckage, however. We need to get rid of Brad, he's not helping the cause either.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres how I see the rotation (not the whole roster)

Udrih/Jackson
Martin/Garcia/Douby
Salmons/Greene
Thompson/Williams
Miller/Hawes


----------

